# Josh from PA bowls.



## jjboozel (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi guys! Just posted my introduction and figured I 

 

 would post some of my lathe work! Any questions shoot them at

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

Josh that's some excellent work. I REALLY love that sappy BW bowl. 

Let me know if you need help figuring out the image vs text thing. I bet you'll be able to figure it out on your own but if not don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## jjboozel (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok so that was messed up. I am 17 like I said in my intro. I turn on a powermatic my school has. These are some of my bowls. Not close to all but a couple. The 3 walnut ones all together those things are huge!!!! 15 wide by 8 tall. I found some logs that were 24 inches around!!!! Pictures don't do them justice but they are huge!! Here is a couple more. Thanks for looking guys!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice work Josh !
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jjboozel (Dec 4, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice work Josh !
> Scott


Thanks so much guys!!!!


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 4, 2013)

That is very good production for just turning at school...and, it looks like you have a very good eye!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

The young man has talent. Nice work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jjboozel (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow guys! Thanks so much! I expected a couple replies but wow! You guys are great! Thanks so much!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice work, I like the walnut ones as well, walnut is one of my faves. And I'm with Kevin on the sap wood bowl. All are good turns.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Josh, sounds like your really getting into it. Keep up the good work and in 4 more years you can crack open that Jim Beam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

And he even learned how to post his pictures sideways on the very first try. He's a natural.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice work Josh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 4, 2013)

Very impressive turnings, Josh! Welcome to WB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice work !!! I'll hang onto that Jim Beam for the next four years to keep you from being tempted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jjboozel (Dec 5, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice work, I like the walnut ones as well, walnut is one of my faves. And I'm with Kevin on the sap wood bowl. All are good turns.


Thank you!!! Walnut is one of my favorites as well!


----------



## jjboozel (Dec 5, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Very nice work !!! I'll hang onto that Jim Beam for the next four years to keep you from being tempted


Hahhahahaha ok! It was tuned for my dad the Jim beam was bought for him by my grandpa at the distiller so that bottle wot be opened lol


----------



## jjboozel (Dec 5, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> And he even learned how to post his pictures sideways on the very first try. He's a natural.


Lol I don't know how to
Flip them the right way.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 5, 2013)

jjboozel said:


> Lol I don't know how to
> Flip them the right way.



No worries. It happens to all of us.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 5, 2013)

Nicely done! Like Kevin, I'm drawn to that sappy bowl... Well, I mean... The one with sap... Not that it's sappy... Nice bowl!


----------



## SENC (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice work, Josh... like them all!


----------



## Molokai (Dec 6, 2013)

Great work!
i love that two tone - black and white bowl


----------



## BarbS (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome, Josh. I kind of like your segmented work, too. I don't do segmentation myself, so when I see good examples, I'm impressed!


----------

